# suche irgendein Rennspiel, in dem freies Zeitfahren möglich ist



## IMEAN (23. November 2016)

*suche irgendein Rennspiel, in dem freies Zeitfahren möglich ist*

Wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich irgendein Rennspiel, in dem freies Zeitfahren möglich ist. Ich brauche nur ein paar Strecken und ein paar Fahrzeuge und die Möglichkeit Strecken auf (gute) Rundenzeiten zu befahren.
Habe *kein* Lenkrad aber Contoller. Es sollte nicht zu sehr im Arcade Bereich angesiedelt sein aber da ich kein Lenkrad habe schätze ich dass ich eine reine Simulation auch nicht bewältigen kann.
Mein PC ist nicht mehr der neuste hat aber noch genug Power, und da das Spiel eher im Bereich von <20€ liegen sollte kommt eh kein neues Spiel in Frage. 
Es darf ruhig ein älteres Spiel sein aber ich würde mal sagen nicht viel älter als 2010.
Rallye Spiele kommen nur als zweite Wahl in Frage, da ich lieber auf Asphalt und Runden fahre.


Ich hab bereits versucht eine Liste zu ergoogeln, ist mir aber nicht gelungen.


edit: konnte es jetzt bisher auf assetto corsa und project cars eingrenzen. Das scheinen im Moment die zwei besten Spiele für um die 20€ zu sein. Ich weiß dass es bei Project cars geht und der in der ersten Antwort heißt es dass es auch mit assetto corsa geht.
Andere Empfehlungen?


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2016)

Assetto Corsa bietet u.a. so etwas an.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2016)

Also, ich GLAUB dass auch die offiziellen F1-Spiele das bieten, aber da hast du halt dann keine SEHR unterschiedlichen Autos. Die Boliden sind zwar schneller und etwas stabiler beim Fahrverhalten, je "besser" das zugehörige Team ist, aber das war es dann auch schon. Dafür kannst du die älteren Versionen für ein paar Euro bekommen. zB direkt bei Steam die 2014-Version für 7,50€ oder die von 2012 für 5€. Kurioserweise kostet die von 2013 über 20€ ^^  


Und suchst du eigentlich einen Modus, in dem Du dann einfach auf freier Strecke fahren kannst "Rekorde" oder auch Ghostcars speichern kannst, dabei so viele Runden fahren kannst wie du Lust hast? Oder suchst du "Missionen", in denen du Bestzeiten fahren sollst? Denn einfach nur "freies fahren ohne Gegner" bieten eigentlich fast alle Rennspiele.


----------



## svd (23. November 2016)

Auch bei "GRID Autosport" ist das möglich. Das Spiel ist auch recht genügsam und läuft auch auf älterer Hardware sehr gut, ohne dabei schlecht auszusehen.

In "Need for Speed: Shift" musst du für die Time Trials erst die Einführrunde hinter dich bringen. Das Handling ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig. "Need for Grip" wäre angebrachter,
aber es gibt dazu Physik-Mods, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Und ein Abstimmen des Gamepads wird auch notwendig sein, das Standard-Setup ist eher mies.

"Shift 2" muss wohl ähnlich sein, das habe ich aber nie lange genug gespielt.

Ansonsten fallen mir nur noch die älteren SimBin-Titel ein, die "GTR-Serie" nämlich, aber sehr hoher Simulationsanteil, daher eher uninteressant, schätze ich.


----------



## IMEAN (23. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und suchst du eigentlich einen Modus, in dem Du dann einfach auf freier Strecke fahren kannst "Rekorde" oder auch Ghostcars speichern kannst, dabei so viele Runden fahren kannst wie du Lust hast? Oder suchst du "Missionen", in denen du Bestzeiten fahren sollst? Denn einfach nur "freies fahren ohne Gegner" bieten eigentlich fast alle Rennspiele.



Einfach nur freies Fahren, keine Missionen. Wenn das fast alle bieten dann passt das ja ganz gut. 

Kann ich denn bei Steam ein SPiel testen, refunden, ein anderes testen und falls das dann nicht gut ist wieder das erste Spiel kaufen das ich schon refundet hatte? Dann probiere ich project cars und assetto corsa.


----------



## svd (23. November 2016)

Bei "Project Cars" gibt es die kostenlose "Pagani Edition", welche dir ein paar Wagen der Marke und drei Strecken zur Verfügung stellt.
Da kannst du dir mal ansehen, wie gut das SPiel läuft  und wie sehr dir das Handling zusagt.

Wenn du ein DTM-Fan bist, gäbe es noch zB. "DTM Experience 2014".


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2016)

IMEAN schrieb:


> Kann ich denn bei Steam ein SPiel testen, refunden, ein anderes testen und falls das dann nicht gut ist wieder das erste Spiel kaufen das ich schon refundet hatte? Dann probiere ich project cars und assetto corsa.


 also, Steam bietet ne Rückgabe innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage, wenn du 2h Spielzeit nicht überschreitest Steam-Rückerstattungen  das Spiel muss dazu natürlich auch direkt über Steam gekauft worden sein.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Januar 2017)

Ich würde auch erstmal die *Pagani Edition* von *Project CARS* empfehlen. Das Ding ist quasi ne *kostenlose *Demo mit einigen recht guten Autos und Strecken von Project CARS und hat (wie auch das Hauptspiel) eine direkt ins Spiel integrierte Verwaltung von Rundenzeiten, bei denen du dich mit anderen messen kannst.

Zweite Idee wäre *RaceRoom Racing Experience*. Das *Grundspiel *(mit recht wenig Content) ist *kostenlos*, weiterer Content kostet Geld. Auch da gibt es immer wieder offizielle Zeitfahrherausforderungen, bei denen man teilweise sogar Hardware gewinnen kann (zuletzt ein Thrustmaster TS PC Lenkrad). Es gibt verschiedene Realismuseinstellungen, so dass das Spiel auch mit nem Controller gut spielbar sein sollte. Wie gesagt: Grundspiel ist kostenlos, anprobieren kann also nicht schaden.

Dritte Idee: Grafisch nicht besonders hübsch, aber spielerisch toll ist Automobilista. Ich weiß nicht, wie gut das Ding mit Controller spielbar ist, aber auch dazu gibt es eine *kostenlose *Demo (eigentlich zum Vorgänger Stock Car Extreme, das aber im Grunde "nur" eine geringere Evolutionsstufe des Spiels darstellt). Die kostenlose Demo hört auf den Namen *Copa Petrobras de Marcas *und man fährt moderne brasilianische Tourenwagen mit Frontantrieb. Könnte mit Controller funktionieren, aber ich würd's auf jeden Fall erst antesten, bevor du die Vollversion kaufst. Copa Petrobras de Marcas ist technisch zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, bietet aber einen guten ersten Eindruck zum aktuellen (und auch schöneren) Hauptspiel Automobilista.

Die Grid-Reihe kann ich auch empfehlen, da vor allem den ersten Teil (*Race Driver Grid*) und *Grid Autosport*. Auch wenn Race Driver Grid schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat: Es kann sich immer noch sehen lassen und macht auch ohne Lenkrad höllisch Spaß. Egal, ob man gegen die Uhr fährt oder allein. Autosport hab ich selbst nicht getestet, soll aber recht ähnlich sein mit modernerer Technik (und leider einer weniger schönen Cockpitperspektive, die inzwischen aber gepatcht sein könnte).


*edit*

Bis auf die Grid-Reihe sind die von mir genannten Spiele alle sehr simulationslastig, fahren sich also mit Lenkrad deutlich besser, als mit Controller, da mehr Präzision möglich und auch nötig ist, um schnelle Runden zu fahren. Von daher würde ich in allen Fällen erst einmal die kostenlosen Varianten antesten. *Assetto Corsa* wurde hier auch schon genannt ... ist auf jeden Fall derzeit meine Lieblingssim, aber auch da kann ich nicht 100%ig sagen, wie gut sich das Ding mit Controller steuern lässt. Kommt wohl auch auf's jeweilige Auto an. Ne kostenlose Demo zum antesten gibt's davon aber leider nicht.


----------



## 7LZ (3. Januar 2017)

Ich hatte Live for Speed empfohlen, aber mein Post ist irgendwie verschwunden.
LFS läuft sehr gut auf alten Rechnern. Die kostenlose Version bietet Stundenlang Spaß, ich habe die Demo ein Jahr lang gespielt vor ich die Vollversion (S2) gekauft habe. Die Fahr- und Reifenphysik ist sehr gut, und es ist sehr gut geeignet für freies Zeitfahren. Sogar die Zeiten von Streckenabschnitten werden eingeblendet.

Falls mein Post absichtlich gelöscht wurde bitte wenigstens eine kleine Nachricht an mich das nächste mal.


----------



## Batze (3. Januar 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zweite Idee wäre *RaceRoom Racing Experience*. Das *Grundspiel *(mit recht wenig Content) ist *kostenlos*, weiterer Content kostet Geld. Auch da gibt es immer wieder offizielle Zeitfahrherausforderungen, bei denen man teilweise sogar Hardware gewinnen kann (zuletzt ein Thrustmaster TS PC Lenkrad). Es gibt verschiedene Realismuseinstellungen, so dass das Spiel auch mit nem Controller gut spielbar sein sollte. Wie gesagt: Grundspiel ist kostenlos, anprobieren kann also nicht schaden.


Wäre von mir sogar die Top Empfehlung gewesen. Denn gerade auch im kostenlosem Game kann man seine Zeiten in einer Rangliste auch mit anderen vergleichen. Und das Spiel ist mit seinen vielen Einstellungen auch gut mit Pad spielbar.

Ansonsten noch GTR 1/2 werfe ich mal in den Raum die auch beide sehr Günstig zu kaufen sind. Mal Online schauen oder noch besser Media Markt/Saturn, hab ich da schon für weit unter 10€ gesehen. Eventuell bekommst du es auch ganz Kostenlos, oder für Porto Kosten, gab es nämlich mal bei ComputerBild Spiele als Game.


----------



## Dragnir (2. Februar 2017)

zu Assetto Corsa: Wenn Du dich da beim Zeitfahren/Hotlapping verbesserst, wird automatisch der Ghost eines schnelleren Fahrers geladen. Auf der Strecke. Während Du fährst.
Finde ich persönlich sehr gut gemacht.


----------

